# Laurens Glass Works



## wam (Oct 4, 2011)

A letter that describes the testing process of Coke bottles by Laurens Glass Works of South Carolina in 1931.


----------



## madman (Oct 4, 2011)

that is a nice find! wow!


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 8, 2011)

Great Find, I would kill to have this! []


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Coca Cola
> 
> Great Find, I would kill to have this! []


 
 You're in luck, he has it up on ebay.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/LAURENS-GLASS-WORKS-SC-Bottle-Test-Info-Letter-Signed-E-D-Easterby-Pres-1931-/190584205354?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5fb4302a


----------

